# When two trains meet



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

it makes an awesome picture!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Komodo said:


> it makes an awesome picture!
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/files/2/8/9/5/100_1456.jpg[img][/quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey komodo, 

Nice clear pic. :thumbsup:
That same scene would make a nice video of the two trains in motion.

Greg


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Things are looking good since you last posted pictures. The scenery was never there during Christmas. Glad to see your finding a little train time is your busy schedule :thumbsup:


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

thanks everyone


big ed said:


> Yes it does, yours?
> 
> Nice clear shot.:thumbsup:
> 
> Tell a mod too delete the other one it's a double post.


The conrail train is mine, the santa fe is my brothers


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Great pic. Locos are lookin' good - nice foliage too.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

swiggy said:


> Great pic. Locos are lookin' good - nice foliage too.


Thank you, Im going to be adding some ballast soon


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice picture!


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

Cool cool. Got yourself a nice photo op there.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

K-Man, you've really gotten big-league on us!


----------

